# Sodium Laurel Sulfate in Honey-B-Healthy



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Sodium Laureth Sulfate is a liquid used in high foaming cleaners.*




http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product_p/473.htm

Item# Item Name Our Price Qty Add 
473G Sodium Laureth Sulfate (SLES) - 1 gallon $20.50 
473H Sodium Laureth Sulfate (SLES) - 1/2 gallon $13.55 
*47316 Sodium Laureth Sulfate (SLES) - 16 fl oz $4.40 * 
473P Sodium Laureth Sulfate (SLES) - 5 gallons $86.10 


Features:

Sodium Laureth Sulfate is a liquid used in high foaming cleaners. The physical properties of this surfactant suggest many other applications such as shampoos, liquid detergents, foaming agents, heavy duty alkaline cleaners, *emulsifiers*, textile mill kier boiling bleach assistants, and neutral and alkaline scouring. Foam stability in the presence of soap is much improved over other anionics, therefore this product is recommended for cleaning products containing soap as an ingredient. *This product is milder than the SLS.*

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

*​*Can I say CLEAN bees:


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

My bees absolutely LOVE HBH and they are thriving.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Maybe it should be called Honey-B-Mostly-Healthy or maybe Honey-B-Kinda-Healthy......

My bees are healthy, happy and thriving just fine on mother natures pollen and nectar. Radical thinking,,,,,,,,, I know!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Honey-B-Mostly-Healthy*

Between the lecithin and the SLS the essential oil/oils should be emulsified.
I made up a 5 gallon stock solution for future feedings.


Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

Does SLS help with the mixing of the oils and water


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Does SLS help with the mixing of the oils and water*

I sent you a PM.
The SLS is used as an emulsifier in many products. Some of those products are called degreasers.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

sls=sodium laurel sulfate
It is an ingredient is most toothpastes.
I believe it responsible for chancres-those nasty painful lang lasting non-herpetic mouth sores.

I do not use it any longer in my mouth and would not put it in a hive.


----------

